# November 15 , 2011



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Got these last night !!!


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

7 flounder 15 to 22 inches


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Hell ya, nice doormat in there too!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet! Nice looking doormat too.


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

nice fish guys


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks all !!!!


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

well done!


----------

